# Magier: Hui oder Pfui?



## Killerjokel (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo erstmal,
Ich spiele selber einen Mage auf lvl 25. Natürlich machen Mage verdammt viel Schaden aber die LP...

Zb. Im Tal der Eiszwerge: Wenn Zwei Eiszwerge aufeinmal auf mich losprügeln sterben ich schon nach kurzer Zeit, wiel meine Zauber Zeit brauche in der mich die Zwerge killen!

Was haltet ihr denn so von Mage? ( Bitte an der Umfrage oben Teilnehmen)

Viele Grüße,
Killerjokel


----------



## Ximenia (5. Juni 2009)

Ich find Magier klasse... Hab vorher kurz nen Krieger/Schurke bis ca. LvL 15 gespielt aber der hat mir keinen Spaß gemacht. Dann hab ich Magier/Priester genommen und es ist echt cool. Ist aber eher Geschmackssache, ob man jetzt lieber zaubert (coole Effekte!) oder den Gegnern einen auffe Omme gibt. 
High-Level Erfahrung hab ich noch nicht, bin zurzeit Magier/Priester 28/21


----------



## Tikume (5. Juni 2009)

Einer sollte schon im Raid sein wegen Tischlein.


----------



## Fusie (6. Juni 2009)

Blitzschlag, Entladung um wieder auf Abstand zu kommen - wer den Gegner an sich ran kommen lässt ist da schon fast selbst schuld.

Statische Aufladung um nicht direkt Leben zu verlieren und sofern man Priester ist, Gesegnete Aura für den Notfall bzw. zwischendrin ein Regenerieren raus werfen oder die Schnellheilung sich gönnen.

Als Feuermagier, meisten Gegner liegen schon beim ersten Flammenstoß flach, bei "hartnäckigen" Gegnern kommt eben noch ein Feuerball mit drauf.

Als Windmagier, Plasmapfeil und elektrische Explosion, dauert etwas länger, aber damit geht es auch.
Alternativ mit dem elektrischen Bolzen ein paar Gegner eindecken und wenn alle brav bei einem sind mit Entladung still legen und mit Phönix den Rest geben.
- Option über elektrische Kompression das statische Feld frei zu schalten und einen Gegner für 10s und länger erstmal zu parken.

Guter 2h-Stab und magische Essenz so hoch wie möglich, geben da den entsprechenden Grundschaden.
Ausrüstung mit Intelligenz und Weisheit vielleicht noch ein wenig aufwerten - sofern man sich damit beschäftigt, relativ preisgünstig zu erledigen und es bringt einem auch schon in früheren Level etwas... und man ist auf der sicheren Seite.

Na ja, im Magierbereich auch noch nicht so weit bin, aber für mich sieht das bisher recht vielversprechend aus.
Feuer ist bombig, Wind müsste etwas kürzere Zauberzeiten haben und wäre dann auch gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Killerjokel (6. Juni 2009)

Was ja die beste Waffe für nen Mage ist(die es aber leider nicht gibt) wäre eine Art unendlicher Mana Vorrat!

Wiel ich habe es oft das ich mein Mana aus dem Blick verliere und dann Viel Gegner umhaue und irgentwann...

... ist mein Mana weg wenn ich noch einen Gegner am Hals habe! Und mit dem Stab draufhauen...

... ist auch Mist wiel der kaum Schaden macht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusie (6. Juni 2009)

Tja, da stellt sich dann wieder die Frage, will ich etwas mehr mit etwas Aufwand aus meinem Charakter holen, oder einfach nur so schnell es geht auf 50 leveln...

Fange ich frühzeitig mit Aufwerten an kann ich schon beachtliche Werte erreichen, Level 22 Magier/25 Priester rennt mit knapp 3000 Mana bzw. über 3100 Mana im Moment rum.
Da dauert es schon eine Weile bevor ich mit meinem kümmerlichen Stäbchen auf die Gegner klopfen muss, weil mir das Mana ausgegangen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für das Aufwerten 2 Twinks auf Level 15 gebracht für Aufladungen im arkanen Umwandler und 4x +20% Hämmerchen.
Finde der zeitliche Einsatz von 2-3 Stunden hat sich dafür schon gelohnt, aber muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden - also kein Geldeinsatz, sondern über diese Twinks meine Ausrüstung aufgewertet.


----------



## Samiross (17. Juni 2009)

das mana prob steigt natürlich mit priest als zweitklasse, mit nem 1hand stab in der mainhand, nem dolch inner offhand und schurke als sek.klasse kann der ruhig näher kommen, aber wenn ich mein mana auf dmg konzentrieren kann macht mir mana keinen stress, da kommse kaum oom^^


----------



## friha2309 (29. Juni 2009)

Killerjokel schrieb:


> Was ja die beste Waffe für nen Mage ist(die es aber leider nicht gibt) wäre eine Art unendlicher Mana Vorrat!
> 
> Wiel ich habe es oft das ich mein Mana aus dem Blick verliere und dann Viel Gegner umhaue und irgentwann...
> 
> ...



Hi,
ich spiele einen Mage 19/Krieger 15, finde den Magier auch ziemlich gut.
Ich frage mich ob es sinnvoll sein kann darauf zu achten den Waffenwert meines Zweihandstabes hochzuhalten, und ebenso ob es sinnvoll wäre die "Verteidigung" hochzubekommen.
Hat da einer Erfahrung?
Denke mir dass beides sinnvoll sein kann, eben für den Fall dass Mana doch mal ausgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


cu friha2309


----------



## pandur1982 (29. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe mein Mage etwas verskillt,er ist momentan etwas aus feuer und wind geworden,werde aber ab lvl 30 nur auf Feuer skillen.

Statische Aufladung mach ich immer als erstes an,Intensivierung,Flammenstoß und Feuerball,danach je nachdem Verfluchte Fangzähne oder nocheinmal Flammenstoß und wenn es immer noch net reicht Phönix.Mit Mana hab ich eigentlich kein problem bis jetzt wenn ich aber sehe das ich wohl 2 Mops pulle,haue ich mir zum anfang des Kampfes gleich einen manatrank rein,das sind auch die Skills wo ich am meisten Points reinhaue.

Wenn du gutes Equip am start hast,dann sollte die mobs fallen ohne Probleme.Ventis-Weiser III kannste ohne probs bis Lvl 40 tragen und kommst gut durch.

Bei der Quest Ancalons Befreiung bekommste auch einen gute 2h stab Zweihandstab des verborgenen Meisters.

Alle Teile dan aufwerten mit + 1 in Varanas.

*Fertig*


----------



## grispy (2. Juli 2009)

Fusie schrieb:


> Für das Aufwerten 2 Twinks auf Level 15 gebracht für Aufladungen im arkanen Umwandler und 4x +20% Hämmerchen.
> Finde der zeitliche Einsatz von 2-3 Stunden hat sich dafür schon gelohnt, aber muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden - also kein Geldeinsatz, sondern über diese Twinks meine Ausrüstung aufgewertet.



Wie kann man denn die Aufladungen übertragen?


----------



## Tardok (5. Juli 2009)

grispy schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn die Aufladungen übertragen?



Aufladungen kann man nicht übertragen, er redet - denke ich - von weißen items (die nicht gebunden sind), die er an die twinks schickt, einem Hammer draufklatscht, und dann wieder zurück zu seinem Main schickt.
Mit den Aufladungen kann man sich aber, wenn man lvl50 erreicht hat, seine Waffen im Grad uppen, was zu beträchtlich mehr damage-output führt.
Man braucht z.B. für eine T6 Waffe (normale lvl50 Waffen sind T3) über 100 Aufladungen. Da Manasteine handelbar sind, kann man dies wunderbar mit Twinks machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topic:

Meine lvl10 Aufladungstwinks sind IMMER mages, da ich die in einer dreiviertel stunde auf lvl10 gespielt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten: Mage is klasse (wenn man selber einen spielt....)


----------



## Kontinuum (4. August 2009)

d.h man kann sich mithilfe von etlichen lvl 15 twinks ne richtig geile waffe basteln?


----------



## Redtherat1 (19. September 2009)

ja sozu sagen ich hab es ausprobiert aber 2wochen für einen stab lvl 30 der so einfach mit nahkampf autohit einfach mal 500dmg macht (und das bei lvl 30igern) ^^


----------



## Lwellewhyn (20. September 2009)

Magier ist über weite Strecken des Spieles die Primärklasse mit der höchsten Effizienz, mit der man am schnellsten und auch sehr bequem ohne sehr viel Nachzudenken Leveln kann.
Wenn man kein oder sehr wenig Geld bzw Zeit für dieses Spiel investieren will, ist Magier genau die richtige Klasse, die Waffen die man als MAgier braucht werden einem praktisch hinterhergeworfen, man muss nur die Augen aufmachen.
Wenn man zur Klasse Magier noch den Priester dazunimmt hat man eigendlich kein Problem alles bis auf Worlfbosse auf Charlevel (und das schließt auch alle Elitegegner ein) zu besiegen, wenn man richtig Spielen kann ist die Zweitklasse Priester nicht mal nötig.


Meiner Meinung nach sind Magier zu einfach dafür die die Progression beim Pimpen etwas weniger steil als bei andern Klassen. Dafür ist die Basis aber deutlich höher.


----------



## Eisschokolade (10. Oktober 2009)

Das Problem mit den LP lässt scih ja mit genügend Ausdauer recht einfach umgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich selbst bin auf Stufe 38 immer noch sehr zufrieden mit Meiner Magerin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ich sdage nur : Hui 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lewa248 (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde auch, dass Magier die besten sind.
Ich habe schon jede Klasse ausprobiert und der Magier macht am meisten Spass. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da sage ich nur: Mega-hui 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kotzfob (1. Dezember 2009)

naja finde seit ende der open beta wurden wir ziemlcih runtergepatcht was z.b. flächenattacken angeht :/


----------



## Windschreiter (4. Dezember 2009)

Mage ist einfach zu skillen 

Flammenstoß
Feuerball
Blitzschlag

Das sind die Grundwaffen, je nach sekundärklasse (Priester oder Druide) bekommt man mit 15 einen liteskill der dem magischen Angriff erhöht, der ist ebenfalls mitzuskillen.

Wichtig ist dann noch Feuerwissen um den dmg ins unermessliche zu treiben.

So kann man immer +2-3 kloppen ohne in  Schwierigkeiten zu geraten, auch ohne gepimtes Euip.
Wenns doch mal brenzlig wird nimmt man Entladung  (Stufe 1 reicht, da der stunn eh nicht länger wird) und setzt auf Fegefeuer ,
dass dann eh mehr Schaden bringt und schnell castet.

Ich hab auf Tuath so schon solo bis 40 gespielt, das einzige wofür man noch Hilfe braucht sind Bosse, aber bei welcher Klasse ist das Anders^^

Wers noch einfacher mag schreibt sich dann noch kurz Makros und schon brauch man nur noch einmal klicken und kann zusehen wie es den Gegner zerreist.

Wer Probleme mit dem TP Nachschub hat kauft sich Möbel, die gibt es sowohl für Phiriusmarken als auch für Dias(die es massig im AH gibt), und das ist extrem günstig im Vergleich zu Amuletten oder gar Tränken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Equip bekommt man erstaunlich günstig im AH oder findet etwas, ich lege bei Rüstung wert auf gute stats, bei Stäben (2hand) ist magischer Schaden wichtig, hier lohnt sich ebenfalls der itemshop um bis +5 zu kommen.
Schmucktechnisch lohnt sich Vathos, hier kann man getrost lospimpen da es rein um stats geht, mit Schmucksteinen errreicht man mehr magischen Angriff oder Leben, und das nicht zu knapp.


Jepp, Mage ist echt der Hammer.


----------



## Draighton (12. März 2010)

Moin. Also ich spiele nen Lichtmagier (Magier/Ritter) und habe alles auf Licht und Wind (wegen AoE) geskillt. Duch Manasteinaufwertung habe ich 5k HP und 4k MP. 
Grundsätzlich kann man wohl alle Varianten entsprechend seinen Bedürfnissen anpassen - wenn man den weis was man wie spielen möchte und wohin einen der Weg führen wird.
Alles außer Instanzen stellt nun mal kaum eine Herausforderung da und so sollte man auch mal die Überlegung mit einfließen lassen, was denn in Gruppen am wirkungsvollsten wäre.

Am meisten Schaden macht sicherlich der Lichtmagier, aber auch alle anderen Varianten nehmen sich da nicht viel im High-End-Bereich - es kommt dann eher auf die Allround-Fähigkeit an - nicht nur vom Char - sondern auch vom Spieler.

Greetz - Teranus.


----------

